# Bow-a-constrictor press?.. WOW!!



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Must've got a new camera to lol.. I want one bad,but My wallet keeps telling me other wise.. I hear they're litterally like a one stop shopping center.. You can do it all in one spot from timing to cam swaps and never remove the bow from press.. That right there would cut my routine excercises of back an fourth in the shop in 1/2 lol..


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

bucks/bulls said:


> Must've got a new camera to lol.. I want one bad,but My wallet keeps telling me other wise.. I hear they're litterally like a one stop shopping center.. You can do it all in one spot from timing to cam swaps and never remove the bow from press.. That right there would cut my routine excercises of back an fourth in the shop in 1/2 lol..


I like pictures haha. What can i say? This press is a HUGE time saver. The Bow Time Machine i have is still nice to keep around for quick yoke adjustments and such but all full setup and builds are going straight to the Bowa. It does i all and it does it all safely and easily.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Great photos.
Great press.

I will have a Bow-A-Constrictor available for me to play with,
at the BowHunting Super Show.


----------



## USAFtacFANAC (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow that is sharp looking, must be 100 pixels! Ha just kidding.

Love the color on it too. 

My question is why are y'all up so late?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Welcome to the club Ray.

Great photos, really shows the build quality of Frank's press. I really like the one with the made in USA sticker, shows where Frank's heart is. 

The more you use the Bowa the more you will love it.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

The pic's are great. I was talking to Frank two week's ago when your's was going or almost ready for some color. I'm going with a quick detach mount along with the draw attachment. I can't wait to place my order.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Nice press,looks to be big $$.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Nice press,looks to be big $$.


Actually they are only a little more than a simple linear press.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

All those pics tells me you must like the press. It is a nice tool and great guy too deal with. Bought mine about 2 years ago and recently up graded to the new style fingers that Frank came up with. 
One of the best archery purchases i made.
ENJOY


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow....:what:....does anyone else feel slightly aroused? That thing looks awesome!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

awesome press, no doubt! how much? lol 

and the new cam takes good pics too..haha


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

The Bowa is, without a doubt, my favorite archery accessory. It is an amazing press!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow. I do like!


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

wow that looks bad azzzzz


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

How do you adapt/adjust it for different sized bows? Do you have to unscrew the bolts and slot the finger assembly to get it lined up for a smaller or bigger bow?

I'm pressing anywhere from a Diamond Atomic (24" ATA) to a Prime One (39" ATA). My current press drives me crazy trying to swap from bow to bow. I've considered getting a linear press since it's a matter of a few cranks to go between bows. Your pics piqued my interest.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Sweet, I got a BowTime Macahine this winter, but know you have me thinking I may have made a bad decision. I like the BTM but I like the ability to time with out having to change things up.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

That is a very nice press. It must have cost more than you are letting on because you have an offering plate there in a few of the pictures. :wink:


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

The Bow-A is a nice press. I sometimes regret selling mine. But as with anything, it's not perfect. If you don't watch it, you WILL get a smashed finger and or scratched bow riser (or both) when setting it up to a new bow. As soon as you take the pin out of the top part of the press (the middle piece that pushes inward when using the crank or the drill) you really have to watch out for the press's arms...cause they can and will fall fast if you bump them, and that middle rail part will come apart and smash a finger or two. I know from experience there. For someone that hasn't used one, they can be tricky to setup right. I spent a lot of time reading over Frank's instructions and the YouTube vids...but the most help came from one of the local shops that has a Bow-A and I was able to watch how to set a bow up in it. 

If you own a shop or do a lot of breaking down bows and hardcore tuning...this is the press for you. If you are like me, and only gonna use one for the occasional peep installation, and or put a twist or two in a cable every now and again...it's really not worth the $ over the cost of other presses. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Who makes them? Would y'all recommend them for a family ( 8 compounds total) that just does minor work, peeps, cam swaps, and maybe a total take down? And will it do 39" ata parallel limb bows?


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

Finally Ray, everything else you had was the best of the best and now your press is too. After the first few bow Crow, it became automatic. It usually takes me about two minutes to set it for a new bow. I am not sure how long that I have had mine, but it has been many years. I was one of the first with generation one and now have the second or third generation. I am not positive which it is. I do know that it will press any bow on the planet and that I can do everything, from removing peep twist, to complete bow break down and rebuild. You get all of this with NO RISER FLEX. Try that with a straight inline with no caution bar. I watched a three piece Martin riser get trashed on an inline press. A new riser had to be ordered. Frank without a doubt has the best customer service in the industry and a rapport with all of his customers. Congratulations Chris and enjoy.


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

Franklin, here is a link to the website and yes they are worth every penny. I have taken mine to a local club to help guys out (I have the short mounts as well to make it portable) and everyone goes nuts. I usually don't get to shoot that day because I am too busy tuning bows. http://buckeyearcherysolutions.com/BAS/


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

ordered one for my shop a couple weeks ago .


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Now everyone can see why I always go to bat for the BOW-A press so adamantly in all the "BOW-A vs time machine" threads that pop up every week. I've owned them both, the BOW-A is simply the best press.


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

I will own one of those very nice press. No diff than anything else there is a learning curve but a small one. Bass & Bucks has one it is awesome.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

how well does it work when taking changing out limbs?


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beauty! I love the finish on it!

It would be even nicer if it swivelled to a vertical position or other positions like the EZ press deluxe with the new 2nd axis attachment. I really like that feature of the EZ as it can double as a bow vice as well so you can work on either side of the bow at any angle.


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

It couldn't work any better. The riser is captured by the caution bar. When you remove the string and relax the bow completely, unstrap from the caution bar and remove and replace limbs. Repress the bow and restring. Done and done, I have completely rebuilt bows top to bottom, cam swaps and new limbs in 20 minutes or less on many occasions. Dave Henderson


possum trapper said:


> how well does it work when taking changing out limbs?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I think Im in love!


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris, this thing is definitely on my radar. Running an inline in the shop right now. Things keep picking up, ill be buying one. Would be very nice if someone has the bowa and a bowtech invasion, if they would post pics of it. Thanks


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Chris, this thing is definitely on my radar. Running an inline in the shop right now. Things keep picking up, ill be buying one. Would be very nice if someone has the bowa and a bowtech invasion, if they would post pics of it. Thanks


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Man I hate you bro! I am jealous....I have been stalking the UPS driver all week now and am anxiously awaiting my Bow-A's arrival. My EZ is on it's last breathe and barely presses the bows now lol. Not only is the Bow-A most likely the best press available, the safest press available and the most efficient press available the designer/owner Frank is a one of a kind individual, when I told him the problems I was having with my EZ he offered to send me his personal press so I could keep rolling until the new Bow-A arrived, who does that?! Of course I couldn't even begin to accept his offer but the fact that he offered speaks volumes for his character.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

juspassinthru said:


> Chris, this thing is definitely on my radar. Running an inline in the shop right now. Things keep picking up, ill be buying one. Would be very nice if someone has the bowa and a bowtech invasion, if they would post pics of it. Thanks


I will be able to do so in a few days hopefully


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Sweet. Thanks bro. But me getting a bowa doesnt mean you dont get to do the refinish we discussed on my bow


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome to the club Chris! Hope you get yours soon Tony!

I contacted Frank about 2 years ago, and so glad I did. If you do anything more with bows than changing strings or installing peeps, then it only makes sense to get a BOWA with QD&T attachment. All you need now Chris is to get your load cell incorporated into the QD&T.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Tater1985 said:


> Welcome to the club Chris! Hope you get yours soon Tony!
> 
> I contacted Frank about 2 years ago, and so glad I did. If you do anything more with bows than changing strings or installing peeps, then it only makes sense to get a BOWA with QD&T attachment. All you need now Chris is to get your load cell incorporated into the QD&T.


That is a sweet set up Tater! I appreciate you texting me the pics the other day, I believe I will do something similar.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Ha, seems you got the Bow-A AND a bunch of accessories to go with it too. Looks great. 

I was considering it last year very seriously, but went with a BTM in stead, and it's actually pretty good. Definitely good enough for the "home enthusiast" who won't have to work on it daily or switch between multiple bows multiple times per day. I'd especially recommend it considering the price difference. That said, the BTM is not perfect. The "locking mechanism" is annoying and gets my fingers greasy every time I lock/unlock, the limb fingers are very difficult to adjust to the exact same height and overall the precision is just not there... From the looks of your photos, if your Bow-A was cut with a surgical scalpel, my BTM was cut with a butter knife. And I don't need to replace it, but looking at your shots I want to so bad... I just hope I won't do another knee-jerk purchase in the next few days 

Oh... one way to make this thing even better, have a "shooting machine" and a "microwave" add-ons available  (j/k)

Good luck with it!


----------



## Hart5h (Nov 30, 2011)

I have been looking at these for awhile now.My old sureloc press is got to move over and make room for one of these.Looks like the only way to go!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

juspassinthru said:


> Chris, this thing is definitely on my radar. Running an inline in the shop right now. Things keep picking up, ill be buying one. Would be very nice if someone has the bowa and a bowtech invasion, if they would post pics of it. Thanks


I don't have any photos but I have pressed the Invasion as well as most other Bowtechs and with the Bowa it is no different to any other bow.


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Tater1985 said:


> Welcome to the club Chris! Hope you get yours soon Tony!
> 
> I contacted Frank about 2 years ago, and so glad I did. If you do anything more with bows than changing strings or installing peeps, then it only makes sense to get a BOWA with QD&T attachment. All you need now Chris is to get your load cell incorporated into the QD&T.


Thats a good idea! Where did you get that one?


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ray knight said:


> Thats a good idea! Where did you get that one?


Got the load cell and display off ebay, separate items. I think bother were from amston scales.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Crow Terminator said:


> The Bow-A is a nice press. I sometimes regret selling mine. But as with anything, it's not perfect. If you don't watch it, you WILL get a smashed finger and or scratched bow riser (or both) when setting it up to a new bow. As soon as you take the pin out of the top part of the press (the middle piece that pushes inward when using the crank or the drill) you really have to watch out for the press's arms...cause they can and will fall fast if you bump them, and that middle rail part will come apart and smash a finger or two. I know from experience there. For someone that hasn't used one, they can be tricky to setup right. I spent a lot of time reading over Frank's instructions and the YouTube vids...but the most help came from one of the local shops that has a Bow-A and I was able to watch how to set a bow up in it.
> 
> If you own a shop or do a lot of breaking down bows and hardcore tuning...this is the press for you. If you are like me, and only gonna use one for the occasional peep installation, and or put a twist or two in a cable every now and again...it's really not worth the $ over the cost of other presses. That's just my opinion.


 Sounds like your lock nut that holds that arm pivot was loose? I can see how that could happen if the nut were loose. I am sure there is a suggested torque for that lock nut as you can adjust the tension of the arms so they will not move on their own. This is the lock nut:


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> Sounds like your lock nut that holds that arm pivot was loose? I can see how that could happen if the nut were loose. I am sure there is a suggested torque for that lock nut as you can adjust the tension of the arms so they will not move on their own. This is the lock nut:


You are right Ray, just like any piece of archery equipment the Bowa can be setup to suit the way you use it. That nut completely changes the feel of the press, mine is set so that it just takes the weight of the pressing arms when the pin is removed. I have been using one for over three years and never once injured myself and I have never damaged a bow with the press. Safety for the user and the bow were paramount when Frank designed the Bow-a-constrictor.


----------



## 2X Lung (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pictures and welcome to the Bow-A-Nation! Just an observation, but in this picture, the black bar that's closest to the camera needs the pin pulled, take the power bar out and flip the black bar over towards the inside of press. This will give you a longer stroke for relaxing bows. Sorry, I can't remember the name of all the bars. You made a great decision to get this press, Frank is the best! (And before anyone says it, yes, take the bow out of the press first!) lol


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

For those that might have interest here are the links to ebay auctions for the same products I am using.

Load Cell
http://www.ebay.com/itm/S-TYPE-LOAD...078?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6275a046 

Digital Display
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIGITAL-DIS...575?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a723d1f97


----------



## TBradley (Apr 30, 2008)

How does this compare to the ACCU-archery Pro Press? I've been looking at replacing my E.L.P. press with one of these two. Thanks!!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

TBradley said:


> How does this compare to the ACCU-archery Pro Press? I've been looking at replacing my E.L.P. press with one of these two. Thanks!!


If you are unable to try both presses before you buy then take a look at the videos on youtube on setting the presses up. You do not need an instruction sheet to set up a Bowa for different bows, it only takes seconds to change from a 28" ATA bow to a 40" ATA bow. The ACCU press does not offer the option of drawing the bow whilst it is in the press, neither does any other press. The design of the Bowa means that it uses a mechanical advantage to press the bow, the Accu press has a mechanical disadvantage. There are plenty of presses that will press a bow but there are none that can compare with the Bow-a-constrictor.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

Ray. The contact point looks like a roller. Is it?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Fdale's Finest said:


> Ray. The contact point looks like a roller. Is it?


No, the contact points do not roll.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

* Just an fyi: You should never have anything flopping around at all. If a Torque Arm gets loose you can easily re-adjust it so that that it takes about 6 lbs to move it from the top. First, pull the pin's on the Power Bar and slide it out and set it aside. You can hold the Bottom Pivot Rods two different ways to tighten the nut on the back side of the Main beam. One way is by removing the Bungee Cords and sliding the small section of rubber sleeve over to grab the bolt with a set of vise grips and then use a 15/16" wrench to tighten the nut. That is why it is done that way, so you can slide that small piece over and then slide it back to cover any scuffs from the vise grips. Then throw the bungee cord back on and your done. 

The other way is you can just grab the large washer with a set of channel locks to hold it and then tighten the nut up that way but it very well may leave teath marks in the washer. But you need to measure the poundage that it takes to move the Torque Arm and again make them both at or around 6 lbs. That is the way it is set when I assemble them. It will take a set when it sets around not in use and it will feel tighter but as soon as you start to move them around to use it the friction will loosen it up but that is normal. They should never be so loose as to flop around under any condition or you can pinch your finger(s) and it will be a pain to set up just like you are experiencing. In the future please just pick up the phone and let me know me if something isnt quite right or out of the norm, that is what I am here for. This doesn't happen a lot but it does happen and the adjustments are there. This should take all of about 20 seconds per side. 
The number is on every press.* 





Crow Terminator said:


> The Bow-A is a nice press. I sometimes regret selling mine. But as with anything, it's not perfect. If you don't watch it, you WILL get a smashed finger and or scratched bow riser (or both) when setting it up to a new bow. As soon as you take the pin out of the top part of the press (the middle piece that pushes inward when using the crank or the drill) you really have to watch out for the press's arms...cause they can and will fall fast if you bump them, and that middle rail part will come apart and smash a finger or two. I know from experience there. For someone that hasn't used one, they can be tricky to setup right. I spent a lot of time reading over Frank's instructions and the YouTube vids...but the most help came from one of the local shops that has a Bow-A and I was able to watch how to set a bow up in it.
> 
> If you own a shop or do a lot of breaking down bows and hardcore tuning...this is the press for you. If you are like me, and only gonna use one for the occasional peep installation, and or put a twist or two in a cable every now and again...it's really not worth the $ over the cost of other presses. That's just my opinion.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

This is an CPXL. You will press directly on top on the Pillow Blocks on this model. For the Invasion you will press directly under them. Thats the only real difference. 



juspassinthru said:


> Chris, this thing is definitely on my radar. Running an inline in the shop right now. Things keep picking up, ill be buying one. Would be very nice if someone has the bowa and a bowtech invasion, if they would post pics of it. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

So nobody picks up the wrong visual. When hooking up to the QD&T accessory it is best to hook directly on the string, not the d loop. The d loop is the weakest link and the most prone to failure vs the string. They have been know to break so it is best not to pull from it when in the press.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

also from here ray welcome to the club, i always laugh when we support frank, people will chime in and say to hard to work on to hard to adjust ect, i will say it again as in the past, there is only one press BOWA the rest are wanabees


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I may not have been clear here when talking about measuring the Torque Arm resistance. With the Power Bar removed I hook my scale into the top of the arms while they are vertical. The right side is no problem getting this done because you can put the pin back in and pull from that. The left side will obviously have the 16" sleeve on it so you can pull from the axle C/L. 





DBLlungIT said:


> * Just an fyi: You should never have anything flopping around at all. If a Torque Arm gets loose you can easily re-adjust it so that that it takes about 6 lbs to move it from the top. First, pull the pin's on the Power Bar and slide it out and set it aside. You can hold the Bottom Pivot Rods two different ways to tighten the nut on the back side of the Main beam. One way is by removing the Bungee Cords and sliding the small section of rubber sleeve over to grab the bolt with a set of vise grips and then use a 15/16" wrench to tighten the nut. That is why it is done that way, so you can slide that small piece over and then slide it back to cover any scuffs from the vise grips. Then throw the bungee cord back on and your done.
> 
> The other way is you can just grab the large washer with a set of channel locks to hold it and then tighten the nut up that way but it very well may leave teath marks in the washer. But you need to measure the poundage that it takes to move the Torque Arm and again make them both at or around 6 lbs. That is the way it is set when I assemble them. It will take a set when it sets around not in use and it will feel tighter but as soon as you start to move them around to use it the friction will loosen it up but that is normal. They should never be so loose as to flop around under any condition or you can pinch your finger(s) and it will be a pain to set up just like you are experiencing. In the future please just pick up the phone and let me know me if something isnt quite right or out of the norm, that is what I am here for. This doesn't happen a lot but it does happen and the adjustments are there. This should take all of about 20 seconds per side.
> The number is on every press.*


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

All perfectly clear Frank, thanks for posting the FYI.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

You got it brother. No need for that kind of stuff going on. 

As a general rule guys if something isn't quite right like that on your presses do not continue to use it that way. Please call or email me even if you picked up a used one.


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

This press is without a doubt the best press on the market. I go into the local shops I build strings for on a weekly basis and am *ALWAYS* happy to come home to my Bow a Constrictor (cause none of the shops have a Bowa). You defiantly get what you pay for here. Thanks again Frank. :thumb:


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Frank is a great guy and will answer all of the questions you have. He makes these in Ohio so they are made in the USA which is awesome. I will be ordering mine soon.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats great to hear Mike and thanks for your business & the feedback. 



Mike_in_WI said:


> This press is without a doubt the best press on the market. I go into the local shops I build strings for on a weekly basis and am *ALWAYS* happy to come home to my Bow a Constrictor (cause none of the shops have a Bowa). You defiantly get what you pay for here. Thanks again Frank. :thumb:


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

cgs1967 said:


> Frank is a great guy and will answer all of the questions you have. He makes these in Ohio so they are made in the USA which is awesome. I will be ordering mine soon.


Frank's press is brilliant and he will stand behind it 100%. You will not be sorry if you join the Bowa club.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Ray 
All you had to do was ask me !!! 

You would have had one long ago


I have two and have had every bow you can think of in that press...

Sold my x-press for it....



To be able to press a bow and check timing , twist cables , remove cams , you name it, without ever relaxing the bow is so nice


Never ever had a safety concern or a bow come out of the press

Never had a part wear out on it ...

I'm very thankful for frank and his invention... It has been the best archery investments I have ever made 

Like I said I have one for the shop and one for the road to take with me with to archery shoots.

My generation one press is still going strong and I think I have these presses for the rest of my life and even pass them onto my kids that's how reliable there

You made a great choice my friend


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Man I don't know where to start. The eagle landed yesterday with a shiny new Bow-a! My thoughts mirror Chris's and Tom's and Idk why I took so long to get one. Setting up the press was a breeze and the PDF files Frank sent with tips and tricks are spot on and easy to read and comprehend. 

After setting it up last night I just had to let it eat so I did 3 full tear downs on bows I have been waiting to disassemble and I must say Frank is a genius.....not once was I ever concerned about a bow getting damaged or "spitting" out because it's just not going to happen with this press. I have had some butt puckering moments doing full tear downs on certain X Force bows in my EZ press but those days are over now that I own the Bow-a....it truly is what every bow press wants to be when they grow up lol. 

As with anything new their will be a learning curve but if you read the directions Frank sends you it is easy to get rolling and if you get stuck he insists on you calling him, the guys just an all around good dude who will go out of his way to make sure you're 100% satisfied! IMO this IS hands down the best press on the market by a long shot...it's a one stop shop kinda deal and is an ingenious design and 100% quality throughout from the finish to the welds to the functionality of the press. 

So for anybody on the fence or in the market for a new press do yourself a favor and at least consider the Bow-a....it's worth every penny. 

Thanks again Frank! You have a customer for life buddy!
Tony


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

I should also add that I have never owned anything but a Last Chance EZ press, I've had both the power press and the standard EZ press. I must say it is soooooo nice to have ample room and easy access to the cams, that was something that drove me nuts with the fingers on the inline style press's. 

Another thing worth mentioning is the fact that Frank will listen to his customers and try to meet your exact needs. I have had ongoing issues with the screw assembly on my EZ press and once I discovered that it used SAE all thread I asked Frank if he could built my Bow-a so it utilized ACME all thread and he obliged no questions asked. Just another reason I will be recommending nothing but the Bowa-Constrictor.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I have someone coming to look at my EZ press deluxe today or tomorrow and if it sells I will be on the phone ordering the Bowa.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

The Bow-A I had was a first generation one...the greenish yellow paint job. The newer ones are a lot better built; updated. The Bow-A at the local shop I go to, is a 2nd or 3rd generation and has quite a few updates to it vs the one I had. There wasn't anything in the instructions about setting the tension/resistance on the arms of the press, etc with the one that I got. What I had was basically two print outs; one was a break down of the parts of the press and a list for optional accessories. The other was a crude rendition of how to press a bow in it. It was just always loose as a goose to me and if you barely bumped the arms after you removed the pin from the power bar, they would fall hard and fast, and that powerbar would come out of the sleeve and whack you or the bow. It sounds like things have been updated for the better; including the instructions.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

sorry to hear that, I hope you were able to fix the problem . its an easy fix with a cresent or channel lock, tighten up the nuts on the control arm. I dont have a pro shop but use mine on a daily bassis


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

DBLlungIT said:


> You got it brother. No need for that kind of stuff going on.
> 
> As a general rule guys if something isn't quite right like that on your presses do not continue to use it that way. Please call or email me even if you picked up a used one.


Did you guys read that crap????? "EVEN IF YOU PICK UP A USED ONE", that's what puts my man Frank ABOVE ALL OTHERS! The man is TOP NOTCH, simple as that. I have dealt with him about four times and he is more consistent with his AWSOME customer service than anyone I have ever dealt with folks. I hope everyone here understands that you are buying more the some piece of iron that rolled off an assembly line, that is just number ------ to a business. When you buy a press from Frank you are buying a VERY well thought out piece of equipment from a man who genuinely cares about his customers. I can assure you that anyone that buys a press from Frank will be FAR from just another number to him. The man is as awesome as his press, and in a world of junk products and horrid customer service, that sets Frank WAY above all others.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Bow-a-constrictor press….. WOW!!*



13bonatter69 said:


> Did you guys read that crap????? "EVEN IF YOU PICK UP A USED ONE", that's what puts my man Frank ABOVE ALL OTHERS! The man is TOP NOTCH, simple as that. I have dealt with him about four times and he is more consistent with his AWSOME customer service than anyone I have ever dealt with folks. I hope everyone here understands that you are buying more the some piece of iron that rolled off an assembly line, that is just number ------ to a business. When you buy a press from Frank you are buying a VERY well thought out piece of equipment from a man who genuinely cares about his customers. I can assure you that anyone that buys a press from Frank will be FAR from just another number to him. The man is as awesome as his press, and in a world of junk products and horrid customer service, that sets Frank WAY above all others.


Well said

And I can't over emphasize how safe this press is...no riser flexing or limbs twisting out of the press

there is nothing that sits over the top of the bow...

I have torn down Hoyt ultra elites with 3500 limbs and never had anything disengage 

Hundreds and hundreds of pressed bows with no failures ...

Great press and company ....


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

Obviously a great press and great service from Frank. No disrespect but just wish it was more economical; I'd love to buy one but cannot justify at this point and for my amount of use the 1200+ cost to get a basic model to my door. Will save up for it though!


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

EZ press sold and Bowa has been ordered!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Jabr357 said:


> Obviously a great press and great service from Frank. No disrespect but just wish it was more economical; I'd love to buy one but cannot justify at this point and for my amount of use the 1200+ cost to get a basic model to my door. Will save up for it though!


$1200 will get you much more than the basic model. I believe that the press itself is around $500. The standard EZ press is $600 and IMO theirs no comparison....the Bow-a is a much better and safer machine. I'm not taking anything away from the EZ press either, they are very user friendly and fast when going from bow to bow but doing full tear downs on bows like the XForces's and Insanity's they are sketchy at best. One wrong move and your day just got worse lol. 

Last night after literally just putting the press together I did full tear downs and assemblies on an Energy 32, Invasion and Experience....their wasn't a moment where I felt uncomfortable, the bows are 100% secure and theirs no way anything is shooting out of this press. Not happening. 

Now back to the price, I paid exactly $1016 for everything....press, qd&t, under tray, side trays, floor stand, drill attachment, etc. Now that's not cheap by any means but for the quality and functionality of the Bow-a I feel I got my moneys worth and then some. It's very early to say but I believe hands down this is the best archery related purchase I have ever made. The QD&T is genius and works phenomenally well and is going to be a HUGE time saver vs a conventional press and draw machine. Now this may not be the "best" press for a guy who uses it every once in awhile for string swaps, tweaks and peep swaps but for someone who uses a press day in and day out nothing can touch this thing. Heck I say that and I've only had it for less than 24 hours


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Tony219er said:


> $1200 will get you much more than the basic model. I believe that the press itself is around $500. The standard EZ press is $600 and IMO theirs no comparison....the Bow-a is a much better and safer machine. I'm not taking anything away from the EZ press either, they are very user friendly and fast when going from bow to bow but doing full tear downs on bows like the XForces's and Insanity's they are sketchy at best. One wrong move and your day just got worse lol.
> 
> Last night after literally just putting the press together I did full tear downs and assemblies on an Energy 32, Invasion and Experience....their wasn't a moment where I felt uncomfortable, the bows are 100% secure and theirs no way anything is shooting out of this press. Not happening.
> 
> Now back to the price, I paid exactly $1016 for everything....press, qd&t, under tray, side trays, floor stand, drill attachment, etc. Now that's not cheap by any means but for the quality and functionality of the Bow-a I feel I got my moneys worth and then some. It's very early to say but I believe hands down this is the best archery related purchase I have ever made. The QD&T is genius and works phenomenally well and is going to be a HUGE time saver vs a conventional press and draw machine. Now this may not be the "best" press for a guy who uses it every once in awhile for string swaps, tweaks and peep swaps but for someone who uses a press day in and day out nothing can touch this thing. Heck I say that and I've only had it for less than 24 hours


Tony 
Isn't it nice to be on the press the bow twist cables to adjust for cam timing use the draw attachment check your timing without ever having to take your bow out of the press or decompress the limbs ???


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

You guys are lucky that the shipping cost is reasonable and you do not have to pay exchange or taxes. For us, your good neighbours to the not too far north, we might as well live on the moon LOL. These costs almost doubles the tyd cost to us.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

USPS doest go to the moon anyway. lol. But they can get a Press and Adjustable Bench Mount to you to get started on and you can add anything you want down the road. Those two items total 585.00 + shipping and weighs only about 42 lbs, way under the 60 lb max for going outside of the lower 48. I dont know how far North you are but if its Canada then shipping wouldn't be real bad at all. Here is the way it goes for anything outside of the lower 48. You pay for the items only. Then you pay shipping just prior to sending it out. In fact that is exactly what i just came in the house to do. I came it to email a customer in Canada that it is time for the shipping payment. Then once I ship the press they put a sticker on the box indicating exactly what i paid and then I reimburse any shipping over payment back to you. Why would i do that? I earn my money from my product, not from inflated shipping. I hate getting gouged for shipping just like anyone else would. I may add a moderate handling fee down the road but it hasn't happened yet. The reason for that is because for a large majority of international shipping - it requires a reduced box size and it takes a lot more time to pack it properly plus I have to physically walk these large packages through the USPS office and deal with customs forms. But I am happy to have any international sales I can get because I will not deny you folks my product if you want it. I know you pay dearly for those import taxes which makes me appreciate your business even more because you work just as hard as we do for your money but you have to pay all that extra money to get it to you. Now, I'm gonna make someones day in Canada and tell them their press is ready to roll. "Pressin On" 





Jabr357 said:


> You guys are lucky that the shipping cost is reasonable and you do not have to pay exchange or taxes. For us, your good neighbours to the not too far north, we might as well live on the moon LOL. These costs almost doubles the tyd cost to us.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> Tony
> Isn't it nice to be on the press the bow twist cables to adjust for cam timing use the draw attachment check your timing without ever having to take your bow out of the press or decompress the limbs ???


I'm still blown away by this thing. Its insane how much time I will save by being able to press the bow once and rough set cam sync and rest timing without ever moving the bow.....just a tug on the block and tackle pulley assembly and draw the bow. The ability to lock it at any point throughout the draw cycle and let it down into the pressed position is $$$$$. I love this thing. I wish I would have listened to Shane when he talked about how great it was.....he wasn't lying.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

DBLlungIT said:


> USPS doest go to the moon anyway. lol. But they can get a Press and Adjustable Bench Mount to you to get started on and you can add anything you want down the road. Those two items total 585.00 + shipping and weighs only about 42 lbs, way under the 60 lb max for going outside of the lower 48. I dont know how far North you are but if its Canada then shipping wouldn't be real bad at all. Here is the way it goes for anything outside of the lower 48. You pay for the items only. Then you pay shipping just prior to sending it out. In fact that is exactly what i just came in the house to do. I came it to email a customer in Canada that it is time for the shipping payment. Then once I ship the press they put a sticker on the box indicating exactly what i paid and then I reimburse any shipping over payment back to you. Why would i do that? I earn my money from my product, not from inflated shipping. I hate getting gouged for shipping just like anyone else would. I may add a moderate handling fee down the road but it hasn't happened yet. The reason for that is because for a large majority of international shipping - it requires a reduced box size and it takes a lot more time to pack it properly plus I have to physically walk these large packages through the USPS office and deal with customs forms. But I am happy to have any international sales I can get because I will not deny you folks my product if you want it. I know you pay dearly for those import taxes which makes me appreciate your business even more because you work just as hard as we do for your money but you have to pay all that extra money to get it to you. Now, I'm gonna make someones day in Canada and tell them their press is ready to roll. "Pressin On"


Thanks Frank and I do truly appreciate you offering your great press to us Canadians. Your cost is low actually given all the material and labour that goes into each press - steel and other nuts and bolts are expensive! it is worth it even at the extra cost and I will order one from you yet!

It is not your fault at all about the extra costs but even with your example, if my math is correct, it will cost approximately $170US or so shipping by USPS, about 13% exchange (about $100) and 13% tax at the border (about another $100) for a total of $370 CDN more. I would rather give you the money to get the top of the line package instead of it going to pay the outrageous taxes and shipping costs. So, the press is $585 and the cost TMD is another $370 which is not double, but about 63% of the press cost - crazy but true. Is there any other way to export it cheaper? - I might have to drive down to pick it up from your shop, LOL, the cost will be almost comparable LOL


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I would say your are pretty close with those numbers. Remember that if you want everything like Tony219er and Ray Night ordered then I will have to split it up anyway because if your talking about a full rig like his thats right at 82 lb in a normal box but i can only ship 60 lbs International in one box. So there would be two parcels - one big 12 x 8 x 48 weighing about 58 lbs and a smaller one weighing about 24 lbs. Just so you know what to expect. I was going to PM you this but i did it here for any other International interest that may be out there.


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

Got one ordered....can't wait. Talked with franks the other night, great guy.


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

Good to see that people are finally coming around to your press Frank  Presses have come and gone in my shop, but one thing has remained constant...my Bow-A.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the support, really. I have stood behind safety as not just "a" but "the" first leg in bow building, maintenance & tuning and have given my best shot at combining that with class leading versatility. It does seem that lately more folks may be starting to see things the same way and I see that is a good thing and very much appreciated. 



mtn3531 said:


> Good to see that people are finally coming around to your press Frank  Presses have come and gone in my shop, but one thing has remained constant...my Bow-A.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the press that sells for $525? Also, how does the basic press mount or do you need to purchase one of the mounts?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

The press does not come with any particular mount because no particular one of them work for everyone's set up requirements and how you present the press for your use is very critical. If you go to the website www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com click on "Mounting Methods" to get an explanation of each of them. 




Perry24 said:


> Can you post a picture of the press that sells for $525? Also, how does the basic press mount or do you need to purchase one of the mounts?


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Frank dude, your gonna need some help dude!!!


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

DBLlungIT said:


> USPS doest go to the moon anyway. lol. But they can get a Press and Adjustable Bench Mount to you to get started on and you can add anything you want down the road. Those two items total 585.00 + shipping and weighs only about 42 lbs, way under the 60 lb max for going outside of the lower 48. I dont know how far North you are but if its Canada then shipping wouldn't be real bad at all. Here is the way it goes for anything outside of the lower 48. You pay for the items only. Then you pay shipping just prior to sending it out. In fact that is exactly what i just came in the house to do. I came it to email a customer in Canada that it is time for the shipping payment. Then once I ship the press they put a sticker on the box indicating exactly what i paid and then I reimburse any shipping over payment back to you. Why would i do that? I earn my money from my product, not from inflated shipping. I hate getting gouged for shipping just like anyone else would. I may add a moderate handling fee down the road but it hasn't happened yet. The reason for that is because for a large majority of international shipping - it requires a reduced box size and it takes a lot more time to pack it properly plus I have to physically walk these large packages through the USPS office and deal with customs forms. But I am happy to have any international sales I can get because I will not deny you folks my product if you want it. I know you pay dearly for those import taxes which makes me appreciate your business even more because you work just as hard as we do for your money but you have to pay all that extra money to get it to you. Now, I'm gonna make someones day in Canada and tell them their press is ready to roll. "Pressin On"


You did make my day! I can't wait till it gets here so I can put it to work. Thanks for the great service Frank!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

juspassinthru said:


> Chris, this thing is definitely on my radar. Running an inline in the shop right now. Things keep picking up, ill be buying one. Would be very nice if someone has the bowa and a bowtech invasion, if they would post pics of it. Thanks


Bow-a press.....meet Bowtech Invasion. No issues at all.


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Tony


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Tony219er said:


> I'm still blown away by this thing. Its insane how much time I will save by being able to press the bow once and rough set cam sync and rest timing without ever moving the bow.....just a tug on the block and tackle pulley assembly and draw the bow. The ability to lock it at any point throughout the draw cycle and let it down into the pressed position is $$$$$. I love this thing. I wish I would have listened to Shane when he talked about how great it was.....he wasn't lying.



Welcome to the club Tony, doesn't it feel good when you buy something and it turns out even better than you thought it possibly could.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Jabr357 said:


> Thanks Frank and I do truly appreciate you offering your great press to us Canadians. Your cost is low actually given all the material and labour that goes into each press - steel and other nuts and bolts are expensive! it is worth it even at the extra cost and I will order one from you yet!
> 
> It is not your fault at all about the extra costs but even with your example, if my math is correct, it will cost approximately $170US or so shipping by USPS, about 13% exchange (about $100) and 13% tax at the border (about another $100) for a total of $370 CDN more. I would rather give you the money to get the top of the line package instead of it going to pay the outrageous taxes and shipping costs. So, the press is $585 and the cost TMD is another $370 which is not double, but about 63% of the press cost - crazy but true. Is there any other way to export it cheaper? - I might have to drive down to pick it up from your shop, LOL, the cost will be almost comparable LOL


Ok hope this helps, and keep in mind this was two years ago and two parcels like Frank mentions in post 81. Sure wont be much different from now prices. 
I have paid 380 US total for the two parcels and then factor in exchange rates.
Recently purchaced the upgraded bypass and if im correct it was about 40 US shipping. 
In reality spent it once and this press will last many years, well worth the extra charges plus we Canadians have no choice but to pay those crazy shipping charges.
If you purchase any other top of the line press you will pay about the same prices but dont think you will find better than this press.
Hope this helps.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

dsal said:


> Ok hope this helps, and keep in mind this was two years ago and two parcels like Frank mentions in post 81. Sure wont be much different from now prices.
> I have paid 380 US total for the two parcels and then factor in exchange rates.
> Recently purchaced the upgraded bypass and if im correct it was about 40 US shipping.
> In reality spent it once and this press will last many years, well worth the extra charges plus we Canadians have no choice but to pay those crazy shipping charges.
> ...




Well said dsal,the same applies to us Aussies. A basic linear press costs more from an Australian shop than a Bowa with shipping included, and there is no comparison between the presses.
http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/LCEZD/Last+Chance+EZ+Press+Deluxe+Bow+Press.html
http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/LCEZP/Last+Chance+EZ+Press+Bow+Press.html


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Well said dsal,the same applies to us Aussies. A basic linear press costs more from an Australian shop than a Bowa with shipping included, and there is no comparison between the presses.
> http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/LCEZD/Last+Chance+EZ+Press+Deluxe+Bow+Press.html
> http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/LCEZP/Last+Chance+EZ+Press+Bow+Press.html


it's disgusting isn't it ? even the EZ green is $945 (postage not included) .......dusting off my welder in a few days all because australia sucks an the guy whose press i was using moved :sad:


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks guys; we share the pain of not living in the USA for all the archery goodies that we cant get at home. Will need to save up as I want the model with the draw board; I am also thinking of having it shipped to a US friend or relative and picking it up there while on vacation thereby greatly reducing shipping cost and taxes. One way or another I will give Frank some business soon LOL.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Out of the box thinking right there. We can make that happen. 




Jabr357 said:


> Thanks guys; we share the pain of not living in the USA for all the archery goodies that we cant get at home. Will need to save up as I want the model with the draw board; I am also thinking of having it shipped to a US friend or relative and picking it up there while on vacation thereby greatly reducing shipping cost and taxes. One way or another I will give Frank some business soon LOL.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone that is going to the Bowhunting Supershow this weekend in Columbus Ohio will be able to meet Frank and check out the Bow-A-Constrictor bow press at booth 277.

Do yourself a favor and drop in to say hi and see what all the hype is about.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Man I really hate this thread. Every time the thought of waiting on mine starts to fade just a bit, it keeps popping right back up to te first page. Definitely say y'all have me excited (especially the great pics).


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Whenever you buy something that is hand crafted there is usually a waiting period but the quality compared to a mass produced item will be worth the wait. Don't worry mate, the wait will be worth it.


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Whenever you buy something that is hand crafted there is usually a waiting period but the quality compared to a mass produced item will be worth the wait. Don't worry mate, the wait will be worth it.


you are like a one man bill board bud you need to be paid :lol: .........nah i know where you are coming from bud ..

i'd love to get a bowa but afraid shipping would kill me an i flat refuse to buy from one of our shops (rip off sobs)
plan b i guess


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Whenever you buy something that is hand crafted there is usually a waiting period but the quality compared to a mass produced item will be worth the wait. Don't worry mate, the wait will be worth it.


Trust me sir, I know.however the waiting is never easy no matter what it is.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

mine suppose to be shipped sometime between now and next Tuesday .


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

vnhill1981 said:


> Man I really hate this thread. Every time the thought of waiting on mine starts to fade just a bit, it keeps popping right back up to te first page. Definitely say y'all have me excited (especially the great pics).


I mailed Frank the money for my press, qd&t and adjustable bench mount Monday. I flat out busted my butt working 6-7 day's a week to buy mine. They say good thing's are worth the wait..


----------



## dhg73 (Jan 6, 2011)

Frank makes a GREAT press and draw board combo.
I've been using mine in our proshop 6 days a week for years now and no problems at all.
Outstanding design, super fast changing from one bow to the next, safe , and the draw board saves lots of time.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I called Frank and ordered mine tonight. I am looking forward to using it.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

received mine Thursday . works great just going to take a little to get use to from my express . have put a bunch of different bows in it from a 13 inch crossbow to a 37 inch bow and haven't had any problems .


----------



## bows&benching (Nov 9, 2009)

Mine is in the mail now, cant wait to get it!!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Great to see the word is getting out about the Bowa, too many guys have been keeping it to themselves for too long. 

The Bow-a-constrictor is in a class that the others can only dream of, try one before you buy any other press and you will see what I mean.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

DBLlungIT said:


> So nobody picks up the wrong visual. When hooking up to the QD&T accessory it is best to hook directly on the string, not the d loop. The d loop is the weakest link and the most prone to failure vs the string. They have been know to break so it is best not to pull from it when in the press.


Good advice - i often forget to heed when using my Bow-A. Thanks Frank!

Since everyone wants a pic...


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

No problem.
Yeah ask ex-wolverine what happened to him one time. He'll tell ya. 




Blazinpond said:


> Good advice - i often forget to heed when using my Bow-A. Thanks Frank!
> 
> Since everyone wants a pic...
> 
> View attachment 1920809


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine ships tomorrow, HECK YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Frank, man, looks like you need some help dude. I don't know how u do it. Word is definetly out.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

jobow81 said:


> Frank, man, looks like you need some help dude. I don't know how u do it. Word is definetly out.



He's fine. Frank is a machine, only needs a couple of hours a night powered down and he is ready to go again.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL Correction. a couple hours "every other" night. and tonight is my night. i hope. Still laughing on the machine part - because I believe this one may need a serious tune up. Long Day boys but
Pressin on!


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

DBLlungIT said:


> LOL Correction. a couple hours "every other" night. and tonight is my night. i hope. Still laughing on the machine part - because I believe this one may need a serious tune up. Long Day boys but
> Pressin on!



Your efforts are appreciated Frank.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Ya know, i don't ever recall doubting that. 

I convinced myself that the road had to start at safety first, then versatility - and if it was worthy they will slowly figure it out and the rest will take care of itself.


----------



## bows&benching (Nov 9, 2009)

Got my press in yesterday and all set up in shop today. Im lovin it! thanks alot Frank, you build an AWESOME press.

Mitchell


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

bows&benching said:


> Got my press in yesterday and all set up in shop today. Im lovin it! thanks alot Frank, you build an AWESOME press.
> 
> Mitchell



Welcome to the club Mitchell, I suspect your job will be a little easier from now on.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you sir. Glad you like it. Hey throw us a picture of that rig if you can. 





bows&benching said:


> Got my press in yesterday and all set up in shop today. Im lovin it! thanks alot Frank, you build an AWESOME press.
> 
> Mitchell


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey frank i am gonna be calling u in about a month to put my order in for a press.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

frankie_rizzo said:


> Hey frank i am gonna be calling u in about a month to put my order in for a press.


Be prepared to get a lot more "best friends" when you get your Bowa. Once the word gets out that you have a Bow-a-constrictor everyone will want to try it out.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

I would love to buy one of these press's but right now it is out of my budget. I currently have an Inline from Toad400 when he was making them. My question is do you need the lip over the finger or not?  I always thought you did but after seeing this press and the new xpress with the wheels I am not sure. Does anyone know for sure?

I am curious because my press fingers are round with a L lip welded and I thought it might be better to grind tem off and cover it with surgical tubing.

Here is a link to see what the fingers look like.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=490175&d=1229276421

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=490171&d=1229276151


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Fdale's Finest said:


> I would love to buy one of these press's but right now it is out of my budget. I currently have an Inline from Toad400 when he was making them. My question is do you need the lip over the finger or not?  I always thought you did but after seeing this press and the new xpress with the wheels I am not sure. Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> I am curious because my press fingers are round with a L lip welded and I thought it might be better to grind tem off and cover it with surgical tubing.
> 
> ...



The standard finger arrangement on the Bow-a-constrictor will press any bow without alteration and there is no need to remove draw stops. Save some money and upgrade your linear press, you won't be sorry.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

DBLlungIT said:


> So nobody picks up the wrong visual. When hooking up to the QD&T accessory it is best to hook directly on the string, not the d loop. The d loop is the weakest link and the most prone to failure vs the string. They have been know to break so it is best not to pull from it when in the press.


I tied a rope on both sides of the bolt that has the hook on it. So when I use the QD, I just swing the rope around the string, and loop it back to the hook. This way, if dloop let's go, it's still connected.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought about doing a very effective version of that but then I cant be sure anyone would use it so I simply recommend that tuners just hook on the string. If you use it the way you describe then a safety strap is highly recommended. 




crazy4hunting said:


> I tied a rope on both sides of the bolt that has the hook on it. So when I use the QD, I just swing the rope around the string, and loop it back to the hook. This way, if dloop let's go, it's still connected.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I am only saying this out of your personal safety. No room for confusion here. Please, do not alter your press - you will most likely get hurt and or you will destroy a bow. The builder put those hooks there for a reason sir. It is a limb tip only style press, so if you remove those hooks then the bow has nothing to keep it there and it will become a projectile. My press and the other one you mentioned are not pressing in the same manner and do not need hooks. *Whatever you do - do not alter it like that.* *The first time you go to relax the limbs on a bow you will get over 300 fps but it wont be from an arrow it will be the bow itself. That is a fact. * 




Fdale's Finest said:


> I would love to buy one of these press's but right now it is out of my budget. I currently have an Inline from Toad400 when he was making them. My question is do you need the lip over the finger or not?  I always thought you did but after seeing this press and the new xpress with the wheels I am not sure. Does anyone know for sure?
> 
> I am curious because my press fingers are round with a L lip welded and I thought it might be better to grind tem off and cover it with surgical tubing.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Simple but works


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats good. Now just bare with me & be totally honest ok. What do you do when you use a scale on the QD&T? Do you still hook up on the loop because its second nature to you now and go with no safety because the safety is up at the hook? Or do you use a longer or different safety that gives you the same protection? Those are the things i have to think about and test through. Things like are they going to use it even if i put it on there. And if they get use to hooking up to the d-loop and do use it *then what if they put on a scale* - now what. So for me its far easier to get guys use to hooking up to the ever reliable string than add in something to easy to think past it when in the flow of tuning and adding an element of danger without realizing it. I'm gonna be honest with you now. When I made one like yours for myself I caught myself failing my own test with that habit so I decided to try to just get folks use to hooking up to the string and thats what I have been doing myself ever since because if the string breaks you have no hope anyway except to pray that the limbs just fall right back into the fingers at the pressed position.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

My scale dosent work well on the hook, so use the loop I made, and another one on the scales hook.









What I may do is create another longer loop, tie it into the same place as the other, and have it go around the string, so if the scale fails, it catches the string. Probably just easier to hook the metal one onto the string as you mention. I do worry about the scale, as I've seen pics of them exploded.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

crazy4hunting said:


> My scale dosent work well on the hook, so use the loop I made, and another one on the scales hook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not a fan of those scales either, they look a bit flimsy to me. My scale fits the Bowa nicely and is strong and accurate. I just place the hook on the string as Frank says, the nocking points and D loop stop the hook from sliding along the string and there is no need for a safety cord.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I am not a fan of those scales either, they look a bit flimsy to me. My scale fits the Bowa nicely and is strong and accurate. I just place the hook on the string as Frank says, the nocking points and D loop stop the hook from sliding along the string and there is no need for a safety cord.


I like the looks of that scale. Guess I will be shopping


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm with ya on that. 




crazy4hunting said:


> I like the looks of that scale. Guess I will be shopping


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Go with a load cell setup. Why put a Yugo scale on a Cadillac press?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

so now i have to ask a question, I have used franks press for several years now, and never thought of putting a scale on the bow drawing arm, it strikes me as being unsafe, and to many chances of something going wrong. iam working on a customers bow and the last thing i want to do is damage his or hers bow. my question why not have a hanging scale as i do near by to check the draw weight, or is this thought to simple


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

edthearcher said:


> so now i have to ask a question, I have used franks press for several years now, and never thought of putting a scale on the bow drawing arm, it strikes me as being unsafe, and to many chances of something going wrong. iam working on a customers bow and the last thing i want to do is damage his or hers bow. my question why not have a hanging scale as i do near by to check the draw weight, or is this thought to simple


I may have the wrong answer, but it's what I got. 

The reason I like the scale on the quick draw, is because I can see max draw weight, and holding weight. When you really start messing with a bow, and you have this press, you can tweak it to what you want. Now if doing someone's else's bow, all you can do is go down the middle on all things. Now all this can be done with all presses, but it's fast doing it with Franks. 

I have an older Hoyt I'm doing for a guy, I will set it up middle of the road. Until those guys see what can be done, they will never know. And no, I'm not cheating them. They just don't know all the factors in a set up. So, you go middle of the road, and 9 times out of 10, it's way better then what they had. I can't set it up special for a person who dosent know. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

edthearcher said:


> so now i have to ask a question, I have used franks press for several years now, and never thought of putting a scale on the bow drawing arm, it strikes me as being unsafe, and to many chances of something going wrong. iam working on a customers bow and the last thing i want to do is damage his or hers bow. my question why not have a hanging scale as i do near by to check the draw weight, or is this thought to simple



I'm not sure I am following you, why would you think a scale would make it unsafe? As long as you are using a quality scale I can see no safety issues at all.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

crazy4hunting said:


> I like the looks of that scale. Guess I will be shopping





DBLlungIT said:


> I'm with ya on that.





AUSSIEDUDE said:


> I am not a fan of those scales either, they look a bit flimsy to me. My scale fits the Bowa nicely and is strong and accurate. I just place the hook on the string as Frank says, the nocking points and D loop stop the hook from sliding along the string and there is no need for a safety cord.


I got an AWS 330 pound hanging scale that look's like that one. I got mine on EBAY.


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Does anyone have Franks phone number? Im gonna order one shortly but cant seem to get thru to him via email. If anyone can help please pm me. Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

he just sent you a pm.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Ed. As you already know I highly respect both your knowledge and opinion. We hang a scale when we need it because in general it is just extending the efficiency of the overall system. In light of that there are different ways to map a draw force curve. One is with a mapping system like Easton offers and the other is from a high quality scale like the LoadCell mentioned by Perry24. I mention that one because i have heard rave reviews on it already for this purpose but more specifically I have heard that mapping a dfc with it is as accurate as it can get.

Ok now lets just push that aside for a second and go another route. Its not that drawing a bow from a hanging scale near by is to easy or difficult its just that it add's no more danger to the equation because in either case the scale has to structurally hold up or your going to blow up a bow or get hurt or both. For me personally if a scale is going to physically fail i would rather it fail in my press and have the limbs at least have a chance to survive by landing back into the fingers (and that is recorded to have happened from a dloop failure) than to have my face and body closer to a hanging scale drawing a bow. 

But the end user has to have the confidence of his chosen scale. 




edthearcher said:


> so now i have to ask a question, I have used franks press for several years now, and never thought of putting a scale on the bow drawing arm, it strikes me as being unsafe, and to many chances of something going wrong. iam working on a customers bow and the last thing i want to do is damage his or hers bow. my question why not have a hanging scale as i do near by to check the draw weight, or is this thought to simple


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Some great info in this thread.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yah great info Frank, thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*New Helper Option Coming*

*This is one of my personal pet peeves that had to get addressed. I plan on making these in both black and orange to give contrast to the Power Bar colors that I have used in the past. For the current color scheme they will be orange.

But it is really nice to have a place to land the strings when your tuning bows. Ask Ray night if he likes the set he has. The production versions may have slightly shortler posts but they will be nice. This option will sell in pairs and I will start a new thread for them when they are ready to go.*


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Very clever Frank, your brain must be thinking all the time. Just when I thought there is no way you could improve the Bowa you come up with something new that is going to make bow tuning even easier.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I have to approach things from a different perspective I guess. I use my press and I critique a lot of components already in place but I also look for what I am missing / what I am not seeing. Like what can I do do keep me from walking away from my bow that is in the press because that is where distractions come in to play. So it comes down to what can I do to make my time there more efficient. I used them but I kept second guessing myself on them. Then Ray night called me and asked hey Frank what if; because he was experiencing the need for this as well with all the tuning he does so I knew it was time to just go with it. 
Those little Pod's are overdue I will have to admit.


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

Tag


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

DBLlungIT said:


> I have to approach things from a different perspective I guess. I use my press and I critique a lot of components already in place but I also look for what I am missing / what I am not seeing. Like what can I do do keep me from walking away from my bow that is in the press because that is where distractions come in to play. So it comes down to what can I do to make my time there more efficient. I used them but I kept second guessing myself on them. Then Ray night called me and asked hey Frank what if; because he was experiencing the need for this as well with all the tuning he does so I knew it was time to just go with it.
> Those little Pod's are overdue I will have to admit.


It's your dedication to perfection that makes your press so workable for the rest of us Frank.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

I really like the concept behind this press and I know I've read elsewhere in another thread that this press will press any of the compounds out there but can someone please post some pictures of this press with some older bows with recurve limbs? i'm just having a hard time picturing it in my mind how the contact points of the press would work with that type of limb. i'm not doubting the press by any means at all it just that with the different configuration of the limb i'm a little confused at to where and how the contact points would work with them. thank you


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

i don't have one on hand but its very simple actually. the older recurve limb style bows can be contacted under the cam in most cases because there is a lot of limb between the limb cup and the start of the cam. this is considered a parallel limb bow but for example if it was a recurve limb style you would just contact it in the same manner.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

I would like to try and conserve space so can you show a picture of it in the portable mode? also what is the purpose of that square tube that I have seen in several pictures haven't seen it being used in any of them. thank you


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*There's a lot of different species of square tubing utilized in my press but my guess is your talking about the little 1/2" piece that seems to just go along for the ride most of the time. I know i have a picture somewhere but i will explain from these two. And good question by the way. 

Here's the long version to cover all the bases. 
This little 1/2" x 1/2" piece of square tubing is part of a four point contingency to guarantee versatility on "extremely short ata bows and xbows" plus one more item that I will explain lastly. 

The one photo is of a Skorpyd Xbow loaded into what started its tuning life as a gen 1 press but the customer upgraded it to a gen 3 config so disregard the colors. The customer installed the gen 3 Bypass Accessory backwards but that only limits the height the fingers can reach by about 1-1/2" or so. No big deal there. Now the pay dirt. If this xbow was a lot shorter the tech has four total options to accommodate its geometry. 

1) Pull the Clevis Pin nearest the crank and move the Power Bar to the right to that next adjustment point. This will allow the left Torque Arm side to be adjusted to the right more to cut down the range by a significant amount. This is the easiest and fastest one to use to. It takes just about 3 seconds to change the setting and this is the direct answer to your question, but we're doing long version. 

2) Change nothing on the right side - but pull the Power Bar out and spin the left adjustment end of the Power Bar (that is bolted to the Torque Arm) around so that the short end is now pointing towards the Crank end. Takes about 8 seconds to do. This to will cut down the range by a significant amount. 

3) Use both of the above options

4) After using either one of or both of the first two you can unscrew the serving spool posts to allow the left side Torque Arms to slide the closest it can get to the Right side Bottom Pivot Rod Carrier. Using all of the above options you can easily press a 10" ata xbow >>>-------> if they made one. 

The picture of the Horton Vision 175 was done using option #2 and in my prototype gen 3 Bypass Accessory which was only "tack welded". It might be important to note that i can never recall having to use more than one of the four options. I wish someone would make a 12" ata xbow though. This bow is 16.25" ata. Yeah I kind of over did it. 

You have to understand that I did design this for compound bows mainly but I did not want anyone to come to me and say hey Frank my press wont work on this or that bow and I wanted xbows to be as much at home in my press as they could possibly be. So the design goal for versatility meant that it had to be built very strong and it had to meet the super short parallel limb spectrum just as well as the long ata range and i wanted the Bow-A-Constrictor to be a safe, dependable pro shop duty bow press capable to pack up and go with me/us to a tournament in a bow case so we can tweak our bows on a tailgate or any flat surface. Meeting all of these goals was a challenge but hey we got it done. Which brings me to the final use of that little piece of tubing. It also accommodates the right side Torque Arm Assembly with that same Clevis Pin in the "folded down packed up lets go to the tournament" configuration that you all see when you open the box to your press for the first time. I call that the shipping configuration. 

OK, Got all that??? Pop quiz tomorrow at 9pm eastern time. lol 
*


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Note that the Skorpyd is shown pressed and none of the short ata options were needed to press it. Those of you who already have the press may not have realized or known some of this information so that is why I wanted to be as thorough as i could be. Thats why i said you had a good question. 

Someone is going to ask why use a tack welded part. I do that sometimes on a prototype structural piece to test resistance. Because if it doesn't break for me in tack mode its going to be a whole lot stronger at 100% bead for you. 






DBLlungIT said:


> *There's a lot of different species of square tubing utilized in my press but my guess is your talking about the little 1/2" piece that seems to just go along for the ride most of the time. I know i have a picture somewhere but i will explain from these two. And good question by the way.
> 
> Here's the long version to cover all the bases.
> This little 1/2" x 1/2" piece of square tubing is part of a four point contingency to guarantee versatility on "extremely short ata bows and xbows" plus one more item that I will explain lastly.
> ...


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

BowBaker1640 said:


> I would like to try and conserve space so can you show a picture of it in the portable mode? also what is the purpose of that square tube that I have seen in several pictures haven't seen it being used in any of them. thank you



I have the adjustable bench mounts for my Bowa and they are a good option if space is an issue. My mounts are fitted to a heavy duty table, when the press is not required I can remove it in seconds and put it away or hang it up.


----------



## Shaftedone (Apr 16, 2011)

After I seen frank show me how to use it at the show , I was sold .You can do all bows and get the test and tune draw board attachment and u need nothing else . Great quality , engineering ,and finish. Get one you'll be more than satisfied and if u got questions , Frank at buckeye archery solutions will answer all of them . I got one thx , Frank !


----------



## Shaftedone (Apr 16, 2011)

I forgot it does everything safely just follow his directions .


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

are those pieces that contact the limbs metal and just covered with vinyl tube? the reason I ask is that flange would make me a little nervous near the edge if the limbs if it wasn't adjusted right. I've had a limb get nicked before and the edge splintered. thank you


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

You have had a limb get damaged by what? Yeah that would make me nervous to. 
You adjust the fingers to the limb so that it comes close to the inside of the limb or fork. This leaves a little slush between the limb and the shoulder of the *plastic shoulder bushing* which is there for lateral containment as you have observed. Nobody has ever reported any damage from this. If it was metal? Yes i can see that happening actually. The bushings hold a good combination of hardness and flexibility. 





BowBaker1640 said:


> are those pieces that contact the limbs metal and just covered with vinyl tube? the reason I ask is that flange would make me a little nervous near the edge if the limbs if it wasn't adjusted right. I've had a limb get nicked before and the edge splintered. thank you


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

BowBaker1640 said:


> are those pieces that contact the limbs metal and just covered with vinyl tube? the reason I ask is that flange would make me a little nervous near the edge if the limbs if it wasn't adjusted right. I've had a limb get nicked before and the edge splintered. thank you


Yes they are steel pins with a vinyl tube coating. They are completely adjustable and are completely safe for your limbs. I have pressed just about every type of compound bow available and never had an issue with any of them. Franks main aim in designing the press was to build a press that was as safe as possible for both the bow and operator.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, too slow again.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

And you are correct as well. 



AUSSIEDUDE said:


> Yes they are steel pins with a vinyl tube coating. They are completely adjustable and are completely safe for your limbs. I have pressed just about every type of compound bow available and never had an issue with any of them. Franks main aim in designing the press was to build a press that was as safe as possible for both the bow and operator.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

So there is no confusion. On the Bypass Accessory, black is steel, orange is plastic. The end result is a situation that maximizes safety for tech and the bow.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

that's what I figured but I wanted to be sure . thank you


DBLlungIT said:


> So there is no confusion. On the Bypass Accessory, black is steel, orange is plastic. The end result is a situation that maximizes safety for tech and the bow.


----------



## mmcan (Oct 13, 2013)

My first thought when I saw those pics was more about the bow and how pimped out it looked at first. But now I've looked at it several times and think that is one of the coolest looking bows I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

the bows in which post? 



mmcan said:


> My first thought when I saw those pics was more about the bow and how pimped out it looked at first. But now I've looked at it several times and think that is one of the coolest looking bows I've ever seen. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Next major archery purchase. :wink: Thanks for the review.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

FoggDogg said:


> Next major archery purchase. :wink: Thanks for the review.



You won't be sorry, it is an awesome press.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could just buy the block and tackle that is used for the draw attachment? I can't seem to find one that is similar, but want to hang one from my floor joist to use as a draw board.

EDIT: I think I found it. It looks similar to a Tuf Tug Rope Hoist.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Quick question. Where do you guys position the pivot rods for most bows to press in the safest manner? Is the limb or riser the best place for most modern bows?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

lunghit said:


> Quick question. Where do you guys position the pivot rods for most bows to press in the safest manner? Is the limb or riser the best place for most modern bows?



It is possible on some bows to put the pivot rod through the riser close to the limbs and that is usually my first choice if it is possible. On most bows I set the pivot rod on the riser, very close to the limbs. If you are using the Quick Draw and Time Accessory I would definitely set the pivot rods on the riser and not the limbs. If you have any worries just give Frank a call, he is always there to talk you through it if you are not sure.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> It is possible on some bows to put the pivot rod through the riser close to the limbs and that is usually my first choice if it is possible. On most bows I set the pivot rod on the riser, very close to the limbs. If you are using the Quick Draw and Time Accessory I would definitely set the pivot rods on the riser and not the limbs. If you have any worries just give Frank a call, he is always there to talk you through it if you are not sure.


Thanks for the reply Aussie. My Bowtech Experience I can place the pivot rod through the riser very close to the limb tips. I was wondering about the bows that are a few years older like the Switchbacks, tributes etc. I figured the riser was the safest place but just wanted to make sure. I will say Frank builds a awesome press. The quality and attention to detail is perfect.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

AUSSIEDUDE said:


> You won't be sorry, it is an awesome press.


X2. The wait time is well worth it. After a short time you can set up a different bow fairly fast. Get the drill attachment, I need to get one but it's not a biggie though.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Ok can i chime in??? 

I would say that the Mathews Switchback sports the classic conventional riser and limb design which makes it about as easy to work on as it gets. You contact the riser with the bottom pivot rod's near the end but always off of the limbs. On a Switchback or a bow like it that have plenty of non preloaded field between the limb cups and the start of the cam then you can generally place the finger point load under the cam. As a general rule to anyone who decides to work on their own bows it is up to you to exercise due diligence to know where the manufacturer recommends those locations. lunghit asked about this so he is working on that. But ---- when in doubt go for the axle area for finger point loads. That is one option that you have with the gen 2 & 3. In fact if your up near the axle on a Switchback you probably wont even notice the limbs deflect at all before the string drops. That means your being quite ginger on the overall bow system and that happens to be a bow technicians main objective, "to be as ginger on the bow as possible while on the operating table".*


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Most max preloaded limb style bows offer an open riser to go thru with the bottom pivot rods. I dont always do it on all of those style bows just for pressing but I generally do if I am relaxing limbs or putting them back on. You also need to back those limb bolts out a good bit for this style as well prior to relaxing the limbs. That helps minimize the unfolding effect that the max preloaded limbs have *


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Frank. I figured that was the best way but just wanted to make sure. I'm loving the new press. I feel its a big improvement over my EZ press. Its also nice having the stand as it freed up lots of work bench space.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Very glad you like your press. Give me a shout if you need anything. Thanks for your support!!!



lunghit said:


> Thanks Frank. I figured that was the best way but just wanted to make sure. I'm loving the new press. I feel its a big improvement over my EZ press. Its also nice having the stand as it freed up lots of work bench space.


----------



## ItsOddball (May 9, 2014)

Want


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

When you look at all this press can do it has to be the bargain of the year.


----------



## Blackbear74 (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anybody have any pictures of the press with the adjustable bench mount?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Adjustable Bench Mount



Blackbear74 said:


> Does anybody have any pictures of the press with the adjustable bench mount?


----------



## ajoh (Jun 26, 2013)

finally ordered one of these beasts now the wait ......................just wanted to say thanks Ray Knight an aussiedude for helping me make this decision 

an thanks to Frank for being so easy to deal with


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

ajoh said:


> finally ordered one of these beasts now the wait ......................just wanted to say thanks Ray Knight an aussiedude for helping me make this decision
> 
> an thanks to Frank for being so easy to deal with


You wont be regretting your decision.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been looking at this press for awhile looks to be really well built my question is on the qd&t how's this compare to a regular draw board the qd&t use's two pegs for the riser to rest on and a regular db use's the grip which is suppose to be more like being held by a human hand and also how are you measuring d/l I didn't see any yard stick
Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Please go to my website and watch my demonstration video. www.buckeyearcherysolutions.com 

It is a very difficult thing to video because there is no real substitute for my body positioning vs camera angle but i think you will get the picture. I will be adding more of them at some point (all will continue to be unedited) but for now that may help and we can go from there ok. You can also Pm some guys that use them or have used them like Ex-wolverine, JaredC, Ray night, Tony219er and even Nuts & Bolts. 

Your other question: How do i measure dl without a yard stick? I use a tape measure personally. *And I am testing a new way with a laser which is pretty cool to. But shhhh, dont tell anyone. * 




knight stalker said:


> I've been looking at this press for awhile looks to be really well built my question is on the qd&t how's this compare to a regular draw board the qd&t use's two pegs for the riser to rest on and a regular db use's the grip which is suppose to be more like being held by a human hand and also how are you measuring d/l I didn't see any yard stick
> Thanks in advance for any info


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

knight stalker said:


> I've been looking at this press for awhile looks to be really well built my question is on the qd&t how's this compare to a regular draw board the qd&t use's two pegs for the riser to rest on and a regular db use's the grip which is suppose to be more like being held by a human hand and also how are you measuring d/l I didn't see any yard stick
> Thanks in advance for any info


The way I measure mine is with a yard stick cut down to 30 inch's . I marked two straight line's down the center a little wider than bow string width and took my jig saw and cut out the line's. Once I have the bow at full draw I slide the string through the split on the yardstick and have the serving marked where I took brace height measurement. I place the yardstick in deepest part of grip and center it with the mark on the serving that way it's not leaning in or out to give false measurement. I then take the 6 inch piece of yardstick that I trimmed off and use it for my straight line from bottom of string to yardstick. It work's for me.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

RuntCX2 - I was with ya until the 6" piece of yardstick towards the end there. And are you pulling from the d-loop?


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

DBLlungIT said:


> RuntCX2 - I was with ya until the 6" piece of yardstick towards the end there. And are you pulling from the d-loop?


Yes I am with a safety cord and use the 6 inch piece like this to the yardstick. --------l


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

straight line from bottom of string to yardstick? pictures pictures. lol. 





RuntCX2 said:


> Yes I am with a safety cord and use the 6 inch piece like this to the yardstick. --------l


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

DBLlungIT said:


> straight line from bottom of string to yardstick? pictures pictures. lol.


Yeah where the nock butt's up aginst the serving. I'll get my wife to take a pic.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I can see you using that 6" piece for a straight line from the deep point of the grip over to the berger hole. I just cant picture it at the top since your already using a yardstick. But if your measuring to the grip your going to be about .25" long on your true dl numbers but I'm sure you know that. 





RuntCX2 said:


> Yeah where the nock butt's up aginst the serving. I'll get my wife to take a pic.


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not very good at eyeballing straight line's and use the way N&B reccomend's and have shown in many thread's of measuring from deepest part of grip to center of serving at nocking point. 

I have an article saved to my phone and it's the way they say AMO to be measured.

How AMO Draw Length Is Measured AMO draw length is determined while the bow is at full-draw, by measuring from the “throat” or “pivot point” of the grip (the deepest point on the back of the bow’s grip), back to the string, where the arrow is nocked. Once that number has been measured, add 1.75 to achieve the calculated AMO draw length.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Well sir it is close but not really a complete description. That will give you a number that is just about .25 longer than actual AMO. The line is in fact established from the deepest point of the grip but that point has to be transferred parallel/level to the berger hole intersection and measured from there, not the grip. Once you know where that sweet spot is then you can make a note of it for record or just check it each time. Only takes a second or two. Knowing this you can take that differential and plug it into the number you get from the grip and get a more accurate number than by just measuring from the grip and adding the 1.75". Like if you measure 26" to the grip you can add 1.5 instead of 1.75 and that will be closer than just adding the 1.75. But to be sure I would just get use to getting real numbers. I will add that a lot of folks don't realize this and this may be "in part" why so many think that bow companies are cheating draw lengths to achieve stated IBO's. 
*




RuntCX2 said:


> I'm not very good at eyeballing straight line's and use the way N&B reccomend's and have shown in many thread's of measuring from deepest part of grip to center of serving at nocking point.
> 
> I have an article saved to my phone and it's the way they say AMO to be measured.
> 
> How AMO Draw Length Is Measured AMO draw length is determined while the bow is at full-draw, by measuring from the “throat” or “pivot point” of the grip (the deepest point on the back of the bow’s grip), back to the string, where the arrow is nocked. Once that number has been measured, add 1.75 to achieve the calculated AMO draw length.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just recently got mine and love everything about it. Great Press!


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice setup


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

cgs1967 said:


> View attachment 1966834
> 
> 
> I just recently got mine and love everything about it. Great Press!



That's a full bow tuning service center you have there, very nice.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Some great info in this thread.


----------



## leap (Mar 24, 2009)

Worth every penny, and Frank is great to work with.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

dude that's funnny.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

this is fuuny i meant



ItsOddball said:


> Want
> 
> View attachment 1957180


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Here is my Bowa


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice press
I was wanting to buy one because they have positive reviews sent a email got a price for the press then sent 2 more emails asking total price with shipping and another peace to go with it that was about 2 weeks ago so I guess I'll have to look for a different press


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

knight stalker said:


> Nice press
> I was wanting to buy one because they have positive reviews sent a email got a price for the press then sent 2 more emails asking total price with shipping and another peace to go with it that was about 2 weeks ago so I guess I'll have to look for a different press


If Frank never returned your email then he probably never received it. You will not find a nicer or more professional guy than Frank, there is no way he would not reply to an inquiry. Give him a call on +1 330-872-1006 he will talk you through all your options with no obligation to buy and I am sure he would like to know about the communication breakdown.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

knight stalker said:


> Nice press
> I was wanting to buy one because they have positive reviews sent a email got a price for the press then sent 2 more emails asking total price with shipping and another peace to go with it that was about 2 weeks ago so I guess I'll have to look for a different press


Frank returned my emails within minutes so just try again. He's a great guy with excellent customer service and you wont be sorry if you call or try another email.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

This press still amazes me every time I use it, what a brilliant design.


----------



## flyboy9994 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep... This is definitely going to happen. C'mon expense check!


----------



## mrchaos102 (May 23, 2012)

Tag


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Damn, I really want one but I just can't justify it....... :aww:


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I really like mine as well and Frank is a great guy. I have the quick draw attachments as well. It sure makes for quick work.


----------



## escorza88 (Oct 14, 2012)

How much of a beginner friendly this bow press is? I would like to be able to swap cams, install new strings, peeps, remove limbs and riser. Basically general maintenance and customization


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

escorza88 said:


> How much of a beginner friendly this bow press is? I would like to be able to swap cams, install new strings, peeps, remove limbs and riser. Basically general maintenance and customization


It is very beginner friendly. It is a very safe press and straight forward.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

escorza88 said:


> How much of a beginner friendly this bow press is? I would like to be able to swap cams, install new strings, peeps, remove limbs and riser. Basically general maintenance and customization




I don't have one but the Bowa can do all of that with ease.
Damn shame, the Bowa wasn't available when I wasted all that money on my X-Press. 
I will probably get one someday or a certain other press that's off topic here.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

escorza88 said:


> How much of a beginner friendly this bow press is? I would like to be able to swap cams, install new strings, peeps, remove limbs and riser. Basically general maintenance and customization



As aleady stated the Bowa can do all of that as well as plenty more. 

The Bowa is really the ultimate bow press. It holds the bow safely while you press it, there is plenty of room to work on the cams, you can convert it to a power press with the addition of an adapter and a battery drill, you can draw the bow while it is pressed with the addition of the QDAT accessory, it is built to last forever plus you get the support of Frank who is one of the nicest most knowledgable guys on AT.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

escorza88 said:


> How much of a beginner friendly this bow press is? I would like to be able to swap cams, install new strings, peeps, remove limbs and riser. Basically general maintenance and customization


Did you ever play with an erector set as a kid. Its that easy.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Good question actually. It all starts with basic knowledge of where your accepted contact points and point loads are on the bow you decide to work on and how to load it properly into the Bow-A. I have had a whole lot of first time bow tech's so you are not alone there. And you would not be alone after you get it either. I send pretty good step by step procedures that include a picture with each step. Then if you still need a hand getting going my number would already be in your phone and if not then it will be in the graphic label on the right side of the press. 

Swapping cams, installing new strings, peeps & removing limbs are much of what she was made for and it does it quite well. But the beauty comes after you've done all that and realize that you can take the bow straight up to full draw to check timing and cam synch after you clipped on the last thread and never had to take the bow back to static until your work was done. Its very easy. 




escorza88 said:


> How much of a beginner friendly this bow press is? I would like to be able to swap cams, install new strings, peeps, remove limbs and riser. Basically general maintenance and customization


----------



## frankie_rizzo (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking forward to getting one of these BOWAS. Hope Frank can get caught up with current orders so these become available again.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

frankie_rizzo said:


> Looking forward to getting one of these BOWAS. Hope Frank can get caught up with current orders so these become available again.


It is worth the wait. It fits nicely on the bench I built for it.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

frankie_rizzo said:


> Looking forward to getting one of these BOWAS. Hope Frank can get caught up with current orders so these become available again.


You will not find a better press..Does everything you could ask for!!


----------



## Chumbucket (Jun 30, 2012)

What's the warranty on the Bowa?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*Bowa*

Not much about the press to go wrong, but if something did I am sure Frank will take care of you. Here is the weirdest bow I have pressed to say, it will press anything.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Customer service is second to none...I have two presses, one is the first generation and nothing has gone wrong with it since I got it and that was many years ago...As long as Frank is building the presses you will never be out parts and warranty



Chumbucket said:


> What's the warranty on the Bowa?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

There is a limited lifetime warranty on it. If you break it we fix it and make it right. Does not include abuse or cosmetic issues because screws and bolts do contact powder coated steel parts for adjusting from one bow to another and there is a lot of metal to metal contact going on. And btw abuse does not mean heavy use. 

Example of abuse: If a person take the Power Bar out and uses it for a spud bar and bends it? Thats abuse. Because your not going to bend the Power Bar just by using it the way it was intended. Things like that. 




Chumbucket said:


> What's the warranty on the Bowa?


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

Chumbucket said:


> What's the warranty on the Bowa?


1 phone call to frank and any faulty part will be replaced, he stands behind his presses the guy is a tru craftsman


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Very Cool picture indeed. Thanks for posting that sir. Just a general fyi. A lot of folks may forget that those serving spool studs can be unscrewed to bring the left assembly over to get those Bottom Pivot Rod's closer together when needed. 

And you are right, there isn't a whole lot to go wrong. The design goal here was safety first which does include enough strength to handle anything you could possibly throw at it and then to achieve simplistic versatility. I believe this goal been accomplished because I have recently frozen all new orders to catch up and re-group to handle the heavier demand and to speed up the turnover. 





Bownut400 said:


> Not much about the press to go wrong, but if something did I am sure Frank will take care of you. Here is the weirdest bow I have pressed to say, it will press anything.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Here is another one for versatility.*

Hopefully we can get these two pics of the Onida and Liberty on the same page of the thread. Two bows I have wanted to nail down with some pictures. 

Why the green tubing? That was the gen 1 color back in 2007' & 08'. Ex-Wolverine (who supplied this photo) has both the 1&3.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

DBLlungIT said:


> Very Cool picture indeed. Thanks for posting that sir. Just a general fyi. A lot of folks may forget that those serving spool studs can be unscrewed to bring the left assembly over to get those Bottom Pivot Rod's closer together when needed.
> 
> And you are right, there isn't a whole lot to go wrong. The design goal here was safety first which does include enough strength to handle anything you could possibly throw at it and then to achieve simplistic versatility. I believe this goal been accomplished because I have recently frozen all new orders to catch up and re-group to handle the heavier demand and to speed up the turnover.



"Simplistic versatility" is downplaying your press a bit Frank, I would say more like brilliant design and construction allowing total functionality.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Time to grab a beverage. I will explain.

I don't intend to down play it, its just that I have always felt that the "brilliant design" card was more for the end user to describe it. Think of my description as a few steps ahead of that. Because long before total functionality and versatility could be achieved from an end users standpoint someone had to first decide if it was going to be a difficult or simple process of staging, set up and overall use. I could have made a pile of fancy shinny machined parts and got more of a visual shock and awe effect if I felt those parts were necessary for what I was trying to achieve. I was still after shock and awe but in how folks really felt about its safety, versatility and how simple and effective it is to use - all of which point's directly back to its design. Most catch on to this early on and for some it takes time after all some of those folks haven't pressed a bow before. For others it still takes a little time because everything about it is different than they were use to. Ever get a new bow and it felt really different at first and then before long you cant figure out why the heck you thought that? Archery tools can be like that also - however you sir have taken to it like a fish to water and you have used other presses. 



AUSSIEDUDE said:


> "Simplistic versatility" is downplaying your press a bit Frank, I would say more like brilliant design and construction allowing total functionality.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Well said Frank. With the global popularity of your press I think it is safe to say that the word is out.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Aussiedude, said it before and have to say it again.
You should be on Frank's payroll. 
Damn, I wish Frank's press would have been available back when I bought my X-Press.
My X-Press is not suitable to press my OK bow or the two new Mathews I have on order.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

My bowa still works as good today as it did years ago when I first ordered it. Even had the updates sent to me. Guess its time to get it repainted so all the parts match. LOL Great press no matter what color it is. Most of mine is green.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

tagged


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Just wanting guys to know these are coming available real soon now. If you have a press and you do some tuning, shims spacers are a necessity. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3044010&page=4


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

Has there been any movement by Hoyt to "approve" this press for their 2016 bows?


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

-bowfreak- said:


> Has there been any movement by Hoyt to "approve" this press for their 2016 bows?


 The press works just fine with the new Hoyts as it does with any other bow, I don't believe Hoyt has approved it yet though.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

No there hasn't been any official change yet. I didn't think it was going to be quick and easy once they initially didn't approve it. We're working on it though. 




-bowfreak- said:


> Has there been any movement by Hoyt to "approve" this press for their 2016 bows?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Hoyt Approval*

Thought I would get this thread up to date with the latest since guys on this thread have asked where we stand with Hoyt. Hoyt has recently approved the Bow-A-Constrictor and they will update their website when they can. But we got the green light so that's the main thing. It will require the purchase of a set of New Safety Straps that I believe will cost somewhere between 25 and 35 dollars and take about 10 seconds to do the retro fit each one. I cant set the pricing until I am finished getting all the material and equipment to make them which is how it will have to start to get going with them sooner rather than later. This needs to happen as soon as possible so I am doing what I can to make it happen. Please keep posted on the following thread for up to date info specific the issue the New Approved Safety Strap's. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3976794


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*More Bow-A News.*

Some folks will be disappointed about this one especially the few who have presses coming soon from a recent short run of presses I just did. But, in light of the almost 7" cam'd Bowtech BT-X which would really not work in my press because the fingers were to short I can not allow myself to build another press knowing that the customer will get to a road block if they try to press a Bowtech BT-X. I will admit that I didn't quite see that one coming but I do have a set of adapters for the Gen 3 presses to accommodate that bow or any bow with a giant cam which includes the Mathews Halon Series. So what's the disappointment? *The Gen 3 version has finally ended.* Only to give way to the new Gen 4 that has the longer fingers built in now. The adapter fabrication process has cured me so to speak and they are not fun to make but I am committed to making them for guys that have Gen 3's however I have since drawn the line in the sand and said ok this gets to fixed right Now. Very simply the Gen 4 will be the same look but with Bypass fingers that are a little longer. Thats it - Fixed. The Gen 4 has begun. Bring on the "giant cam" war. 

The pictures show the Long Finger adapters for the Gen3. To install them you just slide the adjustable finger off, slide the notched Long Finger on first for the inside because the carrier tubing has to fit around the permanent finger - then the un-notched finger for the outside as shown and you can see they track above and past the permanent finger which stays out of the way.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

DBLlungIT said:


> Some folks will be disappointed about this one especially the few who have presses coming soon from a recent short run of presses I just did. But, in light of the almost 7" cam'd Bowtech BT-X which would really not work in my press because the fingers were to short I can not allow myself to build another press knowing that the customer will get to a road block if they try to press a Bowtech BT-X. I will admit that I didn't quite see that one coming but I do have a set of adapters for the Gen 3 presses to accommodate that bow or any bow with a giant cam which includes the Mathews Halon Series. So what's the disappointment? *The Gen 3 version has finally ended.* Only to give way to the new Gen 4 that has the longer fingers built in now. The adapter fabrication process has cured me so to speak and they are not fun to make but I am committed to making them for guys that have Gen 3's however I have since drawn the line in the sand and said ok this gets to fixed right Now. Very simply the Gen 4 will be the same look but with Bypass fingers that are a little longer. Thats it - Fixed. The Gen 4 has begun. Bring on the "giant cam" war.
> 
> The pictures show the Long Finger adapters for the Gen3. To install them you just slide the adjustable finger off, slide the notched Long Finger on first for the inside because the carrier tubing has to fit around the permanent finger - then the un-notched finger for the outside as shown and you can see they track above and past the permanent finger which stays out of the way.


Frank, these look great for those giant cams. How do we order a set?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I will be finalizing pricing soon so I guess just stay tuned right here. I will be doing a few sets hopefully next week after I get some presses shipped.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Great news Frank. I am glad everything worked out with Hoyt and the larger cam bows. I will be ordering all the new additions soon.


----------



## arrowm (Dec 8, 2008)

Very cool...I'll have to try one


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

I was telling a guy today just how good my Bow-a-constrictor bow press is and he was surprised they are not in every archery store, I explained Frank's is a small scale operation concentrating on quality not quantity. I thought it might be a good time to bump this thread so others can take a look.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I purchased a used Bowa from the classifieds with all the goodies. Very easy to use and works great. The crank is super smooth and the QD&T is awesome!


----------



## papins (Jan 15, 2017)

Ttt


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

What's the price


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

DBLlungIT said:


> Thought I would get this thread up to date with the latest since guys on this thread have asked where we stand with Hoyt. Hoyt has recently approved the Bow-A-Constrictor and they will update their website when they can. But we got the green light so that's the main thing. It will require the purchase of a set of New Safety Straps that I believe will cost somewhere between 25 and 35 dollars and take about 10 seconds to do the retro fit each one. I cant set the pricing until I am finished getting all the material and equipment to make them which is how it will have to start to get going with them sooner rather than later. This needs to happen as soon as possible so I am doing what I can to make it happen. Please keep posted on the following thread for up to date info specific the issue the New Approved Safety Strap's.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3976794


Do these straps replace the bungee cords? I bought a used press that has the straps, but no bungee cords.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> Do these straps replace the bungee cords? I bought a used press that has the straps, but no bungee cords.


If you have the straps you do not need the bungee cords.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> Do these straps replace the bungee cords? I bought a used press that has the straps, but no bungee cords.


Aussiedude is correct. Once you put them just leave them on. Please pm me with your email address if you need me to send you some start up information. And my cell number is on the right side of the press if you need to call me.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

DBLlungIT said:


> Aussiedude is correct. Once you put them just leave them on. Please pm me with your email address if you need me to send you some start up information. And my cell number is on the right side of the press if you need to call me.


I appreciate the offer, but already have all the paperwork. I just couldn't seem to get the straps tight enough. I'll mess with it more.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

The riser's aren't really deep at the limb pockets on many Elites but you should be able to get it plenty tight enough. Elite doesn't make a bow that's beyond parallel at static as far as worrying about it pushing downward goes. I generally don't even use any straps after the initial set up on the same bow on most styles. I'll just hold it up with my left hand and after a couple cranks the press has it under control. This is the one area the bungee's worked good at but I still haven't had to throw bungee's back on to work on anything yet. Would love to eventually get a Tempo in my fleet to mess with and get some footage. 




Perry24 said:


> I appreciate the offer, but already have all the paperwork. I just couldn't seem to get the straps tight enough. I'll mess with it more.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Played with the straps more and just prefer the bungees. I like having the riser tight to the caution bars so that I don't have to hold the bow while I am adjusting the fingers.

I am using those rubber wrist bands kids wear and they are working fine for now. Do you sell the bungees?


----------

